# Repairing Plastics



## Jim (Oct 11, 2007)

This stuff looks good! I have to find a local source to get it. You can use 1 senko all day if you dont lose it LOL!


https://www.menditglue.com/

Check out the video.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2007)

Very interesting Jim. I will have to get a better look at it after work. I also read you can take a lighter and mend worms as well. However mendit seems to be safer than a lighter :lol: 



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2007)

It might be a good or bad product - but that is the worst promo video I have ever seen.

It looks like it is filmed in the guys apartment without a script and without lights.

Count how many times he says soft plastics


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2007)

We all have to start some where :lol: . I do agree that it could have been better ( at least lighting ).



fishnfever


----------



## TomLeogrande (Nov 26, 2007)

I can assure you that is exactly what I wanted the video to look like because, I didn't want there to be any guessing on whether I was playing tricks with the camera etc. 

It was made in my apartment - without a script - without any cuts in the video. One straight shot. If I wanted it to be a full production and would have done that then there would be no telling what kind of fancy camera work was done. 

Truth be told - I filmed it at 2:00 AM in the morning on the kitchen table in my apartment. Set the video camera up on a tripod... threw some baits on the table and started tearing them up and glueing them together. 

Don't let the video fool you... it may be low budget but, the product is far from that. It will save you more $$$ in baits in a the first day you own it then the bottle costs you. 1 bottle should last you many months and save you 100's of baits! 

This glue is like nothing you have ever seen before I assure you. It feels like Olive Oil in your fingers and fixes baits better than melting them back together. No hard residue... no mess stuff. 

I don't want to provide links to other forums - that wouldn't be too cool. However, if you want you call any one of our retailers and ask them about the product they will tell you what they think... Most of them have re-ordered 2 or 3 times in the 2 months we've been in business! The stuff is flying off the shelfs. In fact we just sold our 5,000th bottle in 2 months! 

Good fishing!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

Tom - welcome to TinBoats. 


Your video is still awful but I have heard nothing but great things about your product  And that is the important part.

I intend to order some and will give it a full TinBoats review (sans Video)


Tell us a little about how you developed this product and the future plans.

David


----------



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mr. Tom, looks like an awsum product, good luck with your business adventure, didnt catch where your from, but in Pa. & NJ word travels like wild fire, if I may make a suggestion, Maybe you could make up a little sample bottle and send it to Mr.Esquired to try, he is a true sportsman and when it comes to fishing and his soft plastics he pulls no punches and everyone trusts his opinion on this site after all this is your baby and just might be a tad partial, just a thought. again WELCOME MR FRIEND =D>


----------



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats suppose to be MY not MR.,


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 26, 2007)

How did he find us so fast?

Welcome Tom


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

What player or codec do I need to view the video?


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> What player or codec do I need to view the video?



You dont need any codec!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > What player or codec do I need to view the video?
> ...



Evedently you got the right one cause Windows media Player gives me the cant find codec error, what program are u useing to play it.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Windows media player.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 26, 2007)

What version of WMP are you using ???


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> What version of WMP are you using ???



Think its version 11 on my laptop which dont have many codec's and video players installed in it anyway, i was able to play it on my ole XP desktop


----------



## little anth (Nov 26, 2007)

that looks good.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Im going to give you my honest opinion, Mr. tom comes on and pitches his product, after ONE post he expects me to buy this Mendz-it, for all I know it could be another George Castanza Latex factory deal!

Mr. tom, why dont you do as I suggested in my earlier post? This would solve a big question I have, you had all day to post an answer, dude, if I offended you, I apoligize, but you have to understand where I'm coming from. This is just me my friend


----------



## little anth (Nov 26, 2007)

that seems like a good idea and it looks like it works well anyone get it?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Mr.Esquired, you heard of this stuff?


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2007)

little anth said:


> that seems like a good idea and it looks like it works well anyone get it?



I went to my local tackle shop (Matt from Mattlures told me that My local tackleshop BillsBait would have it), but when I went there they did not. I am going to buy some online for sure.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 26, 2007)

Bassadict, try this codec pack. it's a free download.


----------



## redbug (Nov 26, 2007)

I have heard great things about the product from many people who use it
they say it is great onn swimbaits.
here is a link to purchase it online 

https://www.nationwidetackle.com/index.php?cPath=43_583&osCsid=d77d327e9742271079d719e3c192584d

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Bassadict, try this codec pack. it's a free download.



Thanks for the link doc but i was able to view it on my XP desktop, I dont want a lot of junk on my vista laptop.


----------



## little anth (Nov 26, 2007)

dont blame ya


----------

